# Need some makeup help



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm going to be little red riding hood this year but I want to be attacked my the wolf. I plan on dirtying and ripping my costume a bit so it looks like I was chased, fell, bit, scratched. I got a prosthetic that looks like a big chunk of arm was taken out. I also have 2 prosthetics that look like slit wrists that I plan to use. I figure I'll also put bruises in different spots. My question is, Where would I put the bruises and has anyone done something like this and have pictures? I'm more of a visual girl and can do it better with a picture to go on. 
Oh and I also bought some fake skin. Has anyone used it and how hard is it to use? I really want to do my makeup right this year!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Go to youtube and type in special effects makeup cuts or just click HERE and you will see a bunch of how to vids. There is a 3 part video on claw marks too. I do know that you will want to put brusing around the cuts and scrapes. Also look for Spats to post when he sees this, he knows he stuff with the FX makeup.


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Fake skin meaning liquid latex or nose and scar wax? It might be easier to buy a makeup sponge or stipple sponge, some purple, brown and yellow (or whatever color)makeup and blot it out until you get the bruising you want. Also be careful if it's liquid latex. It smells of ammonia and some people are allergic to it. Also avoid hairy parts of your body (eyebrows hairy arms) unless you prep it. Definitely test it prior to Halloween or you will look like a legit "victim". To apply the prosthetics, use spirit gum to adhere it to your skin, then use the latex to blend it in prior to the makeup. I use baby powder after each layer of makeup to keep it from smudging. Then go on to the next layer. If using scar wax make sure you apply petroleum jelly to your finger or a dab of water to keep it from sticking to your finger when applying. As far as the costume, cut it up a bit, beat it on the ground or leave it outside a couple of days to get it dingy. Remember your were attacked, so it doesn't have to be perfect.

Here's a quick video on making a bruise. YouTube - How to make a realistic looking bruise don't have to get the expensive Ben Nye products. Just get cheap makeup from Wal-Mart or wherever. Oh yeah...that's not me or am I promoting the video. Just using it as a helping tip.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll agree with Streakn.

However, try a small dab of spirit gum on the back of the hand first and make sure there is no reaction, just like he said to do with latex. Allergic reactions can be fatal.

I think a better adhesive is Pros-aide, but it may be a bit late to order, and it needs a special remover.

I usually recommend the serious Ben Nye creams and pallette wheels, pax paint, alcohol-based stuff, pros-aide and all that jazz, but I can be pretty dedicated to going all out in costuming and makeup and I like to have an arsenal at the ready for whatever. 
However,...
If you're just getting started in the wide world of weird cosmetics, take Streakns advice and go with cream makeup from the stores. Set with lots of powder. 



As for another place for a serious bruise, aside from surrounding wounds? The side of the forehead or the lower jaw. Wolves and dogs jump during an attack to knock opponents down, and you would likely take a knock on the head somewhere.

(Hey, PDCollins, thanks for the compliment!).


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks so much! I actually started buying ben bye stuff a couple years ago as I was a dead bride last halloween. Of course last year I didn't use the powder and it did come off some so I'll remember that also!


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok I've got another question....My friend is going to be little miss muffit. She of course has killed the spider and we're wanting to put spider guts on her costume. What do you recommend for spider guts? I was thinking of just smearing some great stuff across the front.


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

I purchased a Ben Nye bruise wheel and some scar putty about 6 years ago and haven't bought a costume for me or my kids since. The scars, bruises, burns, or whatever we come up with look so real it's scary!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

serpensphile said:


> I purchased a Ben Nye bruise wheel and some scar putty about 6 years ago and haven't bought a costume for me or my kids since. The scars, bruises, burns, or whatever we come up with look so real it's scary!


Oh, yeah.

If you have a Ben Nye Bruise Wheel, the Monster Wheel and the Death Wheel, as well as his setting powder, you are set for decades in high quality makeup.

I also like the folks who use scar putty and sculpt a wound, coat it in latex, then use Pros-Aide or spirit gum to attach it like a prothetic. No more buying Woochie wounds for 10 bucks a shot.


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

The bruise wheel cost me $12 and been using it for 6 years. I guess I'm saying it might be more expensive than the stuff found at Wal-mart, etc, but it is much higher quality and lasts a LOOOONG time. 

It's a good investment IMHO!


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

kissy said:


> Thanks so much! I actually started buying ben bye stuff a couple years ago as I was a dead bride last halloween. Of course last year I didn't use the powder and it did come off some so I'll remember that also!


I have a clean sock with baby powder in it. It's awesome for applying the powder. I keep it in a plastic baggie year round.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

kissy said:


> Ok I've got another question....My friend is going to be little miss muffit. She of course has killed the spider and we're wanting to put spider guts on her costume. What do you recommend for spider guts? I was thinking of just smearing some great stuff across the front.


I think you have an excellent solution. Great stuff, smeared like that, would be effective, especially with the eight legs sticking out of the mess at odd angles.


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

You might want to practice on an old shirt first. It expands and gets somewhat brittle, so you might want to try out various things BEFORE you put it on your friends costume.


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll definetly try it first. Will probably work on it tomorrow so I'll let you all know how it goes! Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## MShaunting (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm all for the part about the 8 legs sticking out, that will look cool.


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

kissy said:


> Ok I've got another question....My friend is going to be little miss muffit. She of course has killed the spider and we're wanting to put spider guts on her costume. What do you recommend for spider guts? I was thinking of just smearing some great stuff across the front.


 I think that would work, but I wouldn't put spider LEGS on the costume, just guts. Now what I WOULD do is have her carrying around a bloody hatchet and a bloody sack stuffed and with spider legs sticking out of it. You can do that by getting pipe insulation (the black foam stuff), putting wire in it, and bending it the shape of a leg. Cheap and effective. 

Maybe some blood splatter across her face too for effect. hehehehehehe!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

serpensphile said:


> I have a clean sock with baby powder in it. It's awesome for applying the powder. I keep it in a plastic baggie year round.



Now *THAT'S* what I'm talkin' about!!!

A simple and effective idea that simply did not occur to me.

That is why I love love love this forum. 

Thanks, serpensphile!!!


----------

